# Caves



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 24, 2008)

The Associated Press: N.M. cavers chart unique `snowy' river of crystals (July 24, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 24, 2008)

Here is a commercial for Luray Caverns, near where I live, and home of the famous Stalacpipe Organ:

Luray Caverns - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The Great Stalacpipe Organ - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

[video=youtube;ZnMknUO9l1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnMknUO9l1M[/video]


----------



## staythecourse (Jul 24, 2008)

Andrew, you always find the most amazing articles, esp on nature, cosmos and what-not.

Thanks for that. It looked at first glance as if the "river" is hard as contrasted to easily damaged. Are the crystals delicate?

I think I saw some beautiful delicate crystals in a Mammoth Cave expedition years ago (roped off so they could not be touched.)

Appreciate it brother.

Bryan


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 24, 2008)

staythecourse said:


> Andrew, you always find the most amazing articles, esp on nature, cosmos and what-not.
> 
> Thanks for that. It looked at first glance as if the "river" is hard as contrasted to easily damaged. Are the crystals delicate?
> 
> ...



You're very welcome, brother. I am not that familiar with this cave (I've only been to New Mexico once a long time ago). I would think the crystals would be delicate. I know that Fort Stanton Cave has delicate comet cones. And, in general, caves themselves are delicate because they react profoundly to human influence. I have been spelunking in a number of caves, but Mammoth Cave is definitely one I would like to add to my list one day.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 24, 2008)

Two particular caves that I have visited bear the same name: Natural Bridge Caverns in Virginia and Texas. They also both have animal safaris associated with them too.

The former is known for its nightly "Drama of Creation" pageant:

Natural Bridge Virginia Caverns

The latter is the largest commercial cave in the big state of Texas.

Welcome To Natural Bridge Caverns Texas


----------



## Mushroom (Jul 24, 2008)

Carlsbad is incerdible, but Luray is excellent, too.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 26, 2008)

Below is a link to the famous Preacher's Cave in Eleuthera, the Bahamas, where Puritans once worshipped in the 17th century:

Eleuthera Harbour Island Bahamas with Preachers Cave


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 26, 2008)

Here is an old post of mine about the Huguenot Grotto where French Camisards once worshipped:

http://www.puritanboard.com/180197-post13.html


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 26, 2008)

The Cave of Swallows in Mexico:

Cave of Swallows - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

[video=youtube;ocpuuaNwMSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocpuuaNwMSw[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 31, 2008)

Incredible Discoveries Made in Remote Caves | LiveScience (July 31, 2008)


----------



## staythecourse (Jul 31, 2008)

> In a different cave in the same region, they found animal remains. Lots of them.
> 
> "We found hundreds of thousands of bones and skulls eroding out of the cave walls," Wynne wrote in his blog. "So, we’ve renamed this small cave Cuevita de Huesos (or Small Cave of the Bones)."
> 
> ...



Great story Andrew. As a young-earther I would like to hear if this is remnants of The Flood or just a regional flood from what must have still been long ago.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 31, 2008)

Have you been to Organ Cave in WV Andrew?


----------



## rjlynam (Jul 31, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Here is a commercial for Luray Caverns, near where I live, and home of the famous Stalacpipe Organ:


 

Been there, done that. A real treat it is. We'll plan on taking the kids up sometime soon.

Blessings !


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 2, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Have you been to Organ Cave in WV Andrew?



I haven't been there, but I'd love to go someday, dv!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 2, 2008)

Besides Luray and Natural Bridge, other caves I've enjoyed visiting on the Virginia I-81 corridor include:

U.S. Show Caves Directory: Virginia

Crystal Caverns -- adjacent to the Stonewall Jackson Museum, used by Indians and Confederate soldiers

Crystal Caverns at Hupp's Hill - Shenandoah Valley Virginia - Strasburg VA - Caverns - Tours - Caves - Geology

Endless Caverns -- unmapped and likely to remain so

Endless Caverns | New Market, VA | 800-544-CAVE (2283)

Shenandoah Caverns -- Virginia Family Vacations, Virginia Tourism, Shenandoah National Park

Dixie Caverns -- Dixie Caverns and Pottery Shop provides tours of the only caverns in southwest Virginia and includes a store full of pottery, rocks, minerals, Christmas items and souvenirs.

Grand Caverns
Skyline Caverns


----------

